# Cannot change time



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,

I have a machine running windows server 2016 and it runs as an active directory domain server. For some odd reason the time is 13 minuites behind. This also changes the client computers to the same time. I cannot seem to change the time to the correct settings as the options are disabled. I have attached a screenshot for more information.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Turn off "set time zone automatically" and see.


----------



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

thank you, it seemed to do the trick.


----------

